# Which way of wethering do you prefer?



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Just curious which way of wethering does everyone prefer? I was thinking about changing the way I usually do it, because last year when I banded, it got infected. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the banding. But you need to do what works best for you.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Banding here also.....do you spray with iodine?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

ive banded i hevent ever tried any other way


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I band, that's what works for me  if you give them a little something to take the edge off (I use Ow-Ee) it isn't that bad. I like banding at night time so that they sleep the worst of it off. I didn't have the time to wait to see if the burdizzo would work (sometimes you have to redo) although the burdizzo is a good method.


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Is there a iodine spray?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, it's called Triodine & comes in spray bottle. Some feed stores carry it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we also band..spray with iodine and give a tetanus antitoxin shot..2 ccs and a baby aspirin and a nice place to pout...


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I band, that's what works for me  if you give them a little something to take the edge off (I use Ow-Ee) it isn't that bad. I like banding at night time so that they sleep the worst of it off. I didn't have the time to wait to see if the burdizzo would work (sometimes you have to redo) although the burdizzo is a good method.


How long would you say "the worst" lasts?? We are trying to decide which way to go but I can't help but think that banding would be weeks of pain...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> How long would you say "the worst" lasts?? We are trying to decide which way to go but I can't help but think that banding would be weeks of pain...


12 hours give or take.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Banding. Never had any health issues, ever and we band LOTS of buck kids each year.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We banded a buckling.He was a little sluggish for about a day....from there it got better....and he was older....We used Blu-Kote on it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I like cutting them the best, over and done with quickly, pain for a few minutes at most instead of an hour or so with the bands. 

That being said, I usually end up having to band them because when I kid down its usually too hot and too many flies to have an open wound.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

my buckling didn't show any sign of pain. In fact when I put the little green band on his testes he didn't even seem to notice....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

some are tougher than others. my boer and angora kids used to not even blink. 

my saanen boys however will lay down all stretched out and cry for an hour, I kid you not


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the band.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad I found this thread- we have chosen to band for our first time. Any advice from the seasoned folks?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Banding:

count to two, apply band, count to two, remove pliers, count to two

The last bit is where people go wrong, sometimes its hard to remove the pliers and after you get them off one of the stones has slipped away. Always make sure you count two stones before applying the band, after applying the band, and after removing the pliers.

make sure you dont trap the teats in the band ... yes boy goats have teats just like men have nipples

the baby will scream and it will make you feel terrible, and its difficult to get the pliers off and as you wiggle them to get the prongs off the baby will scream more ... try not to take it to heart, he will forgive and forget very quickly


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess I am the first maybe only to say the burdizzo method. I use the "side crusher". It's fast and easy and no mess or fuss. Works for me. They are up and running in minutes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keren said it all.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

keren said:


> Banding:
> 
> count to two, apply band, count to two, remove pliers, count to two
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am petrified. Lol


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We band also and have never had any issues with it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

you are welcome

do you have anyone experienced (even a cattle or sheep farmer) to show you how to do it the first time? especially if you are nervous it will really help


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My hubby's grandfather used to band his goats, I am sure he will come help out. (I hope!)


----------

